# Puppia Harnesses for Laurie



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Where is best (least expensive) place to purchase Puppia Harnesses? Laurie desperately needs large and x-large harnesses. Thanks guys!:whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

not sure but if you mention it is for "rescue work" some companies might give a discount????


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've gotten several at Golly gear.com its a small independently owned business and they may give a discount, they are super nice~~ and great selection for small dogs, too..they only sell stuff for the toy breeds


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hobbes wears a large and I got it on ebay. I didn't have much luck with one place being cheaper then the other. I have 2 a winter one and a mesh.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks, if anyone can send a large or xlarge to Laurie that would be wonderful! I am looking now. Flynn


----------



## TwoHappyHavs! (Jul 8, 2007)

Does it have to be the Puppia harness? What about the bianchi or foufou harnesses that are sold at the HavToHavIt store?


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I got a medium on amazon


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

TwoHappyHavs! said:


> Does it have to be the Puppia harness? What about the bianchi or foufou harnesses that are sold at the HavToHavIt store?


No I should have said Puppia-TYPE harnesses are what Laurie needs in large and xlarge, but I am sure anything will be appreciated, right Laurie??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YES!! Thanks so much Flynn- I could use any size, but am in real need of Large or extra large, 

And it does not have to be specifically puppia, but puppia "type" is great. We found that the strap ones were not very comfortable for the pups, and not as reliable! 

If anyone has any to send, please pm me and I will give you my address. 

Thanks again for helping with our rescue cause!!!


----------

